# Aktualizajca i kolejny problem.

## nostromo2

Witam, niedawno uporałem się z jednym problemem nadszedł następny.

Kurde to juz przerosło mnie.

Mianowicie:

Po zainstalowaniu xów i gnome wykonałem etc-update. Po restarcie systemu nie mogę się zalogować  :Confused: 

System twierdzi ze złe hasło wpisuje.

Spoko - sytuacja znana, chrootuje sie z płytki live.

Komunikat dostaje ze nie mogę w ogóle zamontować partycji z systemem bo nieznany system plików lub coś tam z superblokami. W trybie tylko do odczytu montuje.

Zdarzało mi się tak ale ponowne uruchomienie systemu i zalogowanie normalnie, skutkowało ze po restarcie mogłem się chrootowac.

Teraz to ja już nie mam pojecia co mam zrobić   :Crying or Very sad: 

Macie drodzy koledzy jakieś pomysły? 

Mój system plików to JFS.

----------

## caruso

Witam,

1. Czy montujesz partycje z wskazaniem typu pliku?

2. Wykonaj fsck czy przypadkiem system plików sie czasem nie posypał.

3. Może livecd nie ma obsługi jfs?

----------

## nostromo2

A. nie, podanie systemu plików nic nie zmienia.

B. sprawdze

C. livecd obsługuje, bo przeca zawsze na nim montuje. Livecd to minimal_cd_install od gentoo  :Smile: 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

pkt B -> pomogło  :Smile: 

teraz wiem co jest nie tak, tzn nie wiem za bardzo co z tym zrobić :

```

Apr 26 20:40:59 discovery login[3731]: pam_tally(login:auth): unknown option: no_magic_root

Apr 26 20:41:07 discovery login[3731]: FAILED LOGIN (1) on 'tty1' FOR `root', Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info

Apr 26 20:41:11 discovery login[3731]: pam_tally(login:auth): unknown option: no_magic_root

Apr 26 20:41:16 discovery login[3731]: FAILED LOGIN (2) on 'tty1' FOR `nostromo', Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info

```

natomiast po wydaniu polecenia :

emerge -DuNav pam

otrzymuje na końcu błąd/ konflikt pakietów:

```

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs ("sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs" is blocking sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9, sys-libs/ss-1.40.9)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

```

e2fsprogs to chyba zbyt poważna aplikacja i nie wiem w którą stronę iść..

 :Smile: 

'revdep-rebuild' mówi że wszystko jest wporządku.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Garrappachc

A zchrootuj sobie i passwd'em go. Może pomoże. e2fsprogs nie wywalaj, chyba, że na czas instalacji czegoś innego - w tym pakiecie jest niezbędne dla jfs fsck.

----------

## nostromo2

nie da rady passwd.

Podczas próby wywala podobną treść, dla każdego usera.

```

Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info 

```

----------

## realkrzysiek

Nie wiem czy to coś pomoże, ale jakiś czas temu miałem problem z pakietami com_err i ss. Nie pamiętam dokładnie, o co chodziło, prawdopodobnie e2fsprogs-libs też się gryzł. Finalnie pozbyłem się com_err i ss zostawiając oczywiście e2fsprogs-libs.

----------

## Aktyn

Był okres że jfs nie działało jak trzeba, aczkolwiek był tam problem z buforowaniem. A u ciebie dziwne rzeczy raczej sie dzieją.

Robiłeś update z odcięciem prądu i miałeś problem i teraz ponownie, nie wiem czy nie jest to problem albo sprzetowy albo obsługi jfs'a

To jest troche dziwne że fsck wykrywa błędy podczas kiedy nie było braku prądu albo resetu.

Sprzętowy w sensie błąd pamięci, procesora, dysku (może tasiemka nawet). Może coś ten brak prądu ci poprzestawiał.

Wygląda że fs nawala przy nadpisywaniu plików. Jeśli to nie wina obsługi, to jakiś brak spójności w sytemie plików. Są jakieś narzędzia do jfs, (nie wiem czy odpalane przez fsck). Dokładnie skanowałeś dysk ?

Może rozważ też przejście na ext3 ?

----------

## nostromo2

Czekaj czekaj, nie zrozumieliśmy się  :Smile: 

Tamten błąd wyleczyłem, wtedy fsck nie wykrył błędu. ( pomógł skrypt env-update.sh )

teraz coś innego. Zupgrejdowałem gnome do 2.24 i wszystko było dobrze aż do etc-update, gdzie dałem '-3' 

Pozniej nie mogłem się zalogować więc komputer wyłączyłem ręcznie. Stąd niespójność plików ( to oczywiscie naprawione zostało fsck.) Teraz jak pisałem mam problem z zalogowaniem się (jak domnieniemam z winy pam) Nie wiem więc dlaczego uważasz że to problem sprzętowy. Ja nie widzę podstaw by tak sądzić :Smile: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Zobacz, czy masz włączone sprawdzanie jfs'a na starcie systemu (mi zawsze checkuje), zobacz czy masz "ro" w grubie, checknij też system plików w GParted, o ile się da.

----------

## nostromo2

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Zobacz, czy masz włączone sprawdzanie jfs'a na starcie systemu (mi zawsze checkuje), zobacz czy masz "ro" w grubie, checknij też system plików w GParted, o ile się da.

 

Mam, ale nie bardzo rozumiem co to ma wspólnego z autoryzacją i sprawdzaniem użytkowników ? "ro" też mam z wiadomych względów

Poza tym co ma system plików do autoryzacji ?

----------

## Aktyn

A jakoś mi się zdawało że nie możesz emergować z chroota  :Wink:  I może się troche rozpędziłem.

Ja wywalałem też coś ostatnio, mam e2fsprogs a tamtych nie mam. W każdym razie pewnie są B nie bez powodu.

Ale ten problem z logowaniem, to co jakiś czas są wątki na forum, może faktycznie coś z plikami konfiguracyjnymi. Choć niektórym pomagało albo przeemerogwanie pam albo przejście na coś innego, już nie pamiętam, co.

----------

## nostromo2

Kurde przeinstalowałem już pam, shadow i nadal nic. Mecze sie ale nie wiem co jest grane

Co mogę jeszcze zrobić lub przeinstalować ?

Gdzie szukać problemu ?

----------

## SlashBeast

od kiedy w e2fsprogs jest fsck dla jfsa? Zbuduj jfsutils i fsckuj partycje. Utworz nowego usera i sprawdz czy na niego da sie zalogowac, jak da sie, to wywal swojego usera bez usuwania plikow i stworz go na nowo.

----------

## nostromo2

Nie da się utworzyć usera, zresztą nawet na roota się nie moge zagogować jak sam na górze widzisz.

Poradziłem sobie już z problemem aktualizacji. 

Nadal nie mogę się zalogować 

Przebudowałem już :

pam

pambase

shadow

Zupgrejdowałem system z chroota i nadal się nie mogę zalogować.

Kurde chyba czeka mnie ponowna instalacja jak sobie do piątku nie poradzę;/

Pozdrawiam

----------

## yaq

Przejedz dysk jeszcze raz przy pomocy fsck, albo jakims testerem do dyskow (powierzchni czy cus takiego).

Na 90% masz padajacy dysk, na kompie znajomego dzialo sie cos podobnego. Okazalo sie, ze pojawily sie bady i to takie lawinowo narastajace. Kiedy bootowal sie system uruchamial sie fsck, niby naprawial fs, ale system nie pozwalal sie zalogowac (bo init czy cokolwiek tam patrzy na dyski w momencie kiedy pojawial sie blad systemu plikow robil remount / na read only - i to nie pojawialo sie "i/o error" tylko cala partycja przeskakiwala na ro).

Analogicznie jak u ciebie, jezeli dysk przegladalo sie pod innym systemem, to pozornie nie bylo problemow.

----------

## nostromo2

Powiedzmy że i ja na 90% jestem pewny że dysk jest dobry, co zresztą potwierdzają moi koledzy z roku zajmujący się dyskami.

Tak jak pisałem wszystko było dobrze do aktualizacji i etc-update.

Tak że sprawa jest typowo software'owa.

Tak poza tym przy próbie dodania nowego usera:

```

PAM authentication failed!

```

Co wiec poza 

*pam

*pambase

*shadow

odpowiada za autoryzację użytkowników ?

Na co zwrócić szczególną uwagę ?

da się zobaczyć może jakieś logi z etc-update co się nadpisywało ?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

chroot dziala? Montuje Ci w rw rootfs? Jak tak to z chroota dodaj usera i wtedy reboot i sprawdz.

----------

## nostromo2

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> chroot dziala? Montuje Ci w rw rootfs? Jak tak to z chroota dodaj usera i wtedy reboot i sprawdz.

 

Czy kolega sobie nabija posty czy co ?

-----------------------------

Być może piszę chaotycznie, być może ktoś nie czyta ze zrozumieniem.

A więc :

*rootfs bez problemu montuje w 'rw'

*chroot działa 

*revdep-rebuild stwierdza że wszytko jest w porządku.

próba dodania usera na chrocie :

```

PAM authentication failed!

```

próba zmiany hasła zarówno dla roota  jak i dla usera :

```

Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info 

```

Aha

w nocy posiedziałem i postudiowałem forum.

Usunąłem wszystko z

```

/etc/pam.d

```

Przeinstalowałem 

*pam

*pambase

*shadow

*sasl - nie pamietam pełnej nazwy ( pisze teraz z windows )

nadal nic.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nostromo2

OK. Temat do zamknięcia, sam nie dałem niestety rady. Nie wieże że nikt ze znaczkiem "Guru" nie wie jakie moduły odpowiadają za autoryzację. No dziwne by to było ale nie mnie oceniać. 

Poddałem się...

Temat do zamknięcia.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Pryka

Tyle, że te znaczniki odpowiadają ilości postów a nie wiedzy  :Smile:  oczywiście nie uwłaczając nikomu

----------

## yaq

Dobrze, ze jestem n00b - bo jeszcze poczulbym sie urazony  :Wink:  A po bledzie autoryzacji nie pojawia sie nic w logach?

----------

## Aktyn

Ze mnie też żaden guru  :Smile:  Poza tym sam jesteś troche nie poważny, napisz w tytule chociaż czego wątek dotyczy, bo 40% tutaj to są problemy podczas aktualizacji.

To czytałeś ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-749675-highlight-pam+authentication.html

Jakie masz flagi dla tych pakietów?

Może pam czegoś nagle wymaga, nie ma żadnych komunikatów itp ?

----------

## SlashBeast

cos ciekawego na 12 konsolce po nieudanym zalogowaniu?

----------

## nostromo2

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To czytałeś ?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-749675-highlight-pam+authentication.html
> ...

 

Jak najbardziej, nie pomogło  :Sad: 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> cos ciekawego na 12 konsolce po nieudanym zalogowaniu?

 

teraz nic już nie wiem. tak jak mówiłem poddałem się i instaluję na nowo( wiem ze to cecha ludzi nie mających za grosz inteligencji, ale nie poradzilem sobie mimo szukania rozwiązania.)

Zmieniam tez profil bo odkąd byłem na "desktop" miałem same kłopoty. Teraz wracam na default ze świeżej instalacji.

Być może zbyt pochopnie osądziłem sytuację za co przepraszam. Oczywiście to moja głupota.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich i dziękuje za zaangażowanie.

----------

## timor

A takie coś - mnie się już kilka razy udało tak maszynę uruchomić  :Smile: 

http://www.techamok.com/?pid=5254

----------

